# DBC Marine Moving to a new location!!



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Just in case you need to fill your tank here is the new address. They will be on this location starting Monday October 22nd.

1689 Cliveden avenue 
Delta, b.c. 
Ph: 604 278 3221


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Bien! need to go there soon.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Awsome right by my work.

Thanks , Chris


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the updated address.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I deal with DBC through my work at the shipyards and strongly recommend them and one of the service rep's named Dave! I just wish they were closer to me in the North Shore.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok I'll bite do they sell aquarium stuff and fish or boat stuff, for those of us who don't know who or what DBC marine stands for.


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

DBC Marine refills C02 an does tank reinspections. Very reasonable prices also compared to most refill places.
DBC Marine Safety Systems


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you now I know!


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, Its cheaper for me to take a hour off and go here and refill then it is to wait to go to KMS on the weekend for refill! Brought in 10lbs and 20lbs tanks today for refill, needed hydrotest on the 20lbs. Told 45 minutes or leave over night, asked him if he could do a little quicker as I was pressed for time, said he would try. 25 minutes later he was knocking on my van window, I didn't even get to sleep!

Last time I had the 10lbs filled at KMS I think it cost me $37 after tax, I got both tanks filled and the larger one hydro tested for a total of $55.


----------

